# question for you experts?



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Now With Pic!!!*

I have a chance to purchase a lgb train,the engine is green,and the 2 cars are blue and red and the box has german writing on it.can anyone tell me if this is worth buying for $150?I know nothing about them.Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

it's a simple question?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

chris025 said:


> it's a simple question?


And I am sure that if someone knowledgeable about the set saw this thread they would give you an answer, it just so happens that no one has come along yet :dunno:


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

hope they come soon bfore it's too late


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I'm in no way an expert, 'specially with the foreign stuff, but if they're in good shape, I'd have to say sounds like a fair price :dunno:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It is the upper end of fair, if the loco and cars are not worn and in very good condition. I bought a set last year and enjoy it tremendously.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks alot guys,and yes it's in pretty decent shape.I think i'll go get it then.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

talked him down to $125,heres a pic of it.....


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You did good for $125...mine is the brown version. They are called "Stainz" locomotives and ran on a meter gauge line until they were replaced by a highway in 1957. The water tank rests between the drivers and the fuel bunkers to either side of the boiler. These models run like a watch, I'm thrilled with mine, one of the best yard sale finds I've ever made..


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Great deal for $125. Both of my starter sets were purchased at more than that, and in worse shape 

Let us know how it works out, the small sets are really cool. The engine is known as a 'Stainz'.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys,do either of you know if these blow smoke or whistle?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Usually the carton will indicate whether it has those features... Only the newer ones have both sound and smoke, but alot of the older ones had a smoke unit fitted.

I don't think this one does have either, but you will have to check when you get it. Also, retrofitting a smoke unit is pretty easy and costs about $20 or so.


----------

